# Kate Silverton from The BBC.



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes or no?? Me I'd give a big big yes.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, imagine her wearing those glasses in a pair of stockings bent over your bed:thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

that would be a yes.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I would fuk her until she evolved into a new speciec........that's a fair old time


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I thought she came out as gay, or is that some other bird from the beeb.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel why are you dressed as an american tourist in your new avvy?


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

WRT said:


> Yeah, imagine her wearing those glasses in a pair of stockings bent over your bed:thumb:


Mate you are a man after my own heart could not put it better myself

Reps :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm out

not really i'm in but only if most of the presenters from skysports and naked news were unavailable


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> Uriel why are you dressed as an american tourist in your new avvy?


He would look great, but is missing a bumbag, i think a bumbag would just finish his outfit off lol.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> Uriel why are you dressed as an american tourist in your new avvy?


 :lol:

This girl is the way forward!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

davetherave said:


> I'm out
> 
> not really i'm in but only if most of the *presenters from skysports* and naked news were unavailable


Georgie Thompson... say no more :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> Uriel why are you dressed as an american tourist in your new avvy?


Don't go there bro....these pants you see here are sacred. I have trained in these bad boys for 11 years.

Purchased in Krakow, Poland the same week as the 99 solar eclipse for about 6 quid......do you understand what I just said? They have cosmic power....I actually think they caused the alignment.

I fuking love these pants


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes but not before Suzanna Reid, beautiful fox - popped 3 kids out too.

Edit: Phs Sam posted same time as I was doing this - get the fck off, she's mine. :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Don't go there bro....these pants you see here are sacred. I have trained in these bad boys for 11 years.
> 
> Purchased in Krakow, Poland the same week as the 99 solar eclipse for about 6 quid......do you understand what I just said? They have cosmic power....I actually think they caused the alignment.
> 
> I fuking love these pants


sorry mate, all i read there was "Gee Whizz Buddy, which way to see the guys in the fuzzy hats and the palace?"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

for the record, my missus would do her too, but only if she grew her hair longer


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> sorry mate, all i read there was "Gee Whizz Buddy, which way to see the guys in the fuzzy hats and the palace?"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are not fuking funny mate....last warning or I will summon the pants from their slumber back in my room.....:laugh:

I might look like a clown in them but I don't care I love them....

It's probably the same as your misses feel walking down the road with you...every fuker thinks she's mad being with such a pedant....but she does it for love:laugh:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.contactmusic.com/pics/la/lfw_fashion_for_relief_8_180906/emily_maitlis_2081739.jpg


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

i would fuk her, but only in the ass.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You are not fuking funny mate....last warning or I will summon the pants from their slumber back in my room.....:laugh:
> 
> I might look like a clown in them but I don't care I love them....
> 
> It's probably the same as your misses feel walking down the road with you...every fuker thinks she's mad being with such a pedant....but she does it for love:laugh:


ha, good analagy, i understand completely now.

Koko

:thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> Uriel why are you dressed as an american tourist in your new avvy?


Some fcking guns though eh. Hang on a sec did I just dish out a compliment to Muriel:confused1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> Some fcking guns though eh. Hang on a sec did I just dish out a compliment to Muriel:confused1:


that's mastubation that is, too many hours spent on anal_dwarves.org


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> that's mastubation that is, too many hours spent on anal_dwarves.org


You know you're a cheeky cnut....

you had a big ranty thread today about pr1xks bad mouthing celebs and forum members then I get this abuse over my training pants????

Well, you fuking asked for it bro....you asked for it......you'll be tasting the 11 year old gusset of these bad boys soon enough:lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You know you're a cheeky cnut....
> 
> you had a big ranty thread today about pr1xks bad mouthing celebs and forum members then I get this abuse over my training pants????
> 
> Well, you fuking asked for it bro....you asked for it......you'll be tasting the 11 year old gusset of these bad boys soon enough:lol:


is that supposed to be a threat chumpy?

if you left them lying around unattended i'd grab a crafty sniff anyway!

i'd probably put them on my head so i was wearing your gusset as a moustache, lie on the bathroom floor with my legs over the bath, and tug away

so bring it on mofo!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Look. I'm mister desperation himself, so of course if she was there right in front of me, it'd be a big yes.

But, as it stands, there are MUCH more attractive presenters out there which I'd rather violate, and supposing I had the choice, she wouldn't be in the top ten at all.

Kate Garraway?

Emma Crosby?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

yes please :bounce:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

mmmmm kate garraway


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WRT said:


> Yeah, imagine wearing those glasses in a pair of stockings bent over your bed:thumb:


I already got glasses mate, suppose I could pick up a pair of stalkings. :lol:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes to all of them.

Especially Suzanna Reid.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Look. I'm mister desperation himself, so of course if she was there right in front of me, it'd be a big yes.
> 
> But, as it stands, there are MUCH more attractive presenters out there which I'd rather violate, and supposing I had the choice, she wouldn't be in the top ten at all.
> 
> ...


I bet Kate could give a man some good top thunder with those chest puppies.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Uriel said:


> You know you're a cheeky cnut....
> 
> you had a big ranty thread today about pr1xks bad mouthing celebs and forum members then I get this abuse over my training pants????
> 
> Well, you fuking asked for it bro....you asked for it......you'll be tasting the 11 year old gusset of these bad boys soon enough:lol:


Take no notice of them mate, them guns are amazing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes, yes and more yes please!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i must begrudgingly admit to your guns being mighty impressive looking in your new avvi though Uriel....

right, that's this year's compliment from me, hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I've crahsed my yoghurt truck over Kate Silverton once or twice - dirty slut!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

WRT said:


> Yeah, imagine her wearing those glasses in a pair of stockings bent over your bed:thumb:


This, twice. :thumbup1:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> Uriel why are you dressed as an american tourist in your new avvy?


Complete with camera too Urinal, you've got to admit it! :thumb:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Don't go there bro....these pants you see here are sacred. I have trained in these bad boys for 11 years.
> 
> Purchased in Krakow, Poland the same week as the 99 solar eclipse for about 6 quid......do you understand what I just said? They have cosmic power....I actually think they caused the alignment.
> 
> I fuking love these pants


Properly LMFAO :lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> sorry mate, all i read there was "Gee Whizz Buddy, which way to see the guys in the fuzzy hats and the palace?"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh this gets better


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

get modern uriel...these are much better


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

if we're going down the news reader/presenter route...

Natasha Kaplinsky anyone?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah well, thats made me laugh. Good start to the day.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

tinkerbabe said:


> get modern uriel...these are much better


He wouldn't get his guns in them.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> if we're going down the news reader/presenter route...
> 
> Natasha Kaplinsky anyone?


Yeah baby, she can have all my baby gravy.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm proper sulking about my mighty training pants being the butt of your combined childish humours....

Cnuts


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I'm proper sulking about my mighty training pants being the butt of your combined childish humours....
> 
> Cnuts


They are to big for you mate. :cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nidge said:


> They are to big for you mate. :cool2: :thumbup1:


are they??


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

yep they're nice!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

You're such a liar Muriel, all that story about where you go them. Lookwhat I found on M&S site in pyjamas...hmmm??? Want to come clean now pal? You posting pics in your jym-jams??










:thumbup1:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> Uriel why are you dressed as an american tourist in your new avvy?


 ha ha i was thinking the same but yeah i'd **** the **** off her too:thumb:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

cosmic power pants , me thinks you have been sniffing glue


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Im trying to resist the temptation of masturbation, and this...well this is not helping me.

Its like i'm trying to diet and your placing me in a chinese buffet!!!!!

lol

In short, FCUK yes!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> are they??


oh my god i thought they were just shorts!

They go all the way down!!!

HAHAHAHAHA!!!

fantastic.


----------

